# Finally, time to lay track!!!



## buckitrain (Feb 18, 2009)

I was trying to get some insight or tips regarding laying track. I have accumulated a stock of Aristo SS track, mostly 8’ length segments. I am planning to secure each together with Spilt-Jaw connectors on a floating roadbed, crushed rocks. I have an Aristo dual rail bender that I’ll be using to work the track into the outlined roadbed areas for the entire layourt. Can anyone provide any tips or suggestions using the Aristo dual track rail bender??? I have yet to work with a rail bender. I have assembled (rails and ties) all the 8’ segment already and I am now ready to start laying track. I'll be using ½” crushed rock for the roadbed with crusher-fines (working ballast) to secure the ties to atop the 1/2" crushed rock. I’ve decided to go with the floating roadbed which seems to be the best approach for Southeastern PA. For this, I am using track power supplied with a Bridgewerks Mag-15.
Thanks for any help or suggestions. I hope to get started this weeknend~~!!
buckitrain


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

clamp the rails together so your bends get to the ends of the rails. You will find using a rail bender fun. The Aristo one may need some spacers to clear the bolt heads, or you can grind them down a bit. Put it on some track and see if the bolt heads drag. 

Greg


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

The Aristo dual track bender will work fine IF you file the four (4) bolt heads at a 45 Deg angle....... for Aristo Tie clearance....... 

See Greg's RR site & the Aristo Bender Modification..... 4 minutes per bolt head of easy hand filing 

I ink scribed 12.5 ft Dia arcs on a 4x8 plywood sheet supported with saw horses..... 12.5 ft was my Minimum track bend Diameter.... 

You need to buy the Train LI rail "hold parallel" clamp for $27 bucks.... That means 4" angle grinding only 1 of 4 rail ends !! 

You must cut every 2nd Tie "holder" on the outside rail in advance of bending for every 8' rail/track bend... 

Other wise rail tends to spring back too much..... Check these tie cuts on curved sectional Aristo Track.... 

Bend your track curves in about 4 bend increments matching your bend arc to the Approx plywood inked arcs... 

Ruff & Finish Bend only 1 8 foot track chunk at a time.... Trying to rebend clamped in place track causes a uncontrolled COILED Snake!!!! 

Use some temporary 4 bolt Split Jaw Clamps to make smooth bends over rail joint segments that are continuing curves...... 

Lube the Aristo bender unit vernier threads with Teflon Spray before use !!! 

Have fun bending SS 332 rail wiith slip on ties..... The plastic Tie strap cutting tool is a hand garden branch nipper.... Not a scissors..... 

Dennis M from GBay, WI


----------



## buckitrain (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Greg for the suggestion. I'll try clamping the rails together to help bend out the rail ends. I am using Split-Jaw SS clamps for the layout. Would I need to use the Split-Jaw double clamp on the sections I am working on or would the regular (two bolt) clamp work???








I have put some shims under the Aristo rail-bender, that seems to have worked, clearing the bolt heads of the ties.


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Clarifications to Bucki........ 
When you attach two segments of rail together for continuous bending of a curve....... 
That clamp should be a 4 bolt split jaw so you can run the Railbender over that joint.... SS clamp is better/stronger... Temporary Brass probably OK.... 
Tie straps must be PRECUT on outside, bottom of Rail to do ANY bending....... Use the hand branch nipper before sliding ties on the Rail.. 
Never have all 4 ends of a rail track Spliti Jaw Clamped up for rebending..... Uncontrolled track shape Results!!!! 

The recommended 4 pass rail bend increments are related to how hard (vernier turn degrees) you crank into the rail bender.. Go easy is better!! 

Using a 10mm ratchet to crank in a full vernier turn at once is BAD on the Bender equipment... Use ratchet but only 1/4 turn max......


----------



## buckitrain (Feb 18, 2009)

Made litte head way today, praciting with the bedner. I have photos but don't know how to attach them. Would like to share once i figure out how to add the pics.


----------

